#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Оракул Далай Ламы

## Маша_ла

http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=3564259

----------


## Поляков

Интересный фильм, спасибо Маша. Совершенно случайно недавно прочитал книгу "Буддийский мир глазами российских исследователей XIX - первой трети XX века", автор Т. В. Ермакова. В книге приведен доклад ученого и путешественника Б.Б. Барадийна о результатах путешествия в Тибет в 1905-1907 гг., в частности, рассказ об оракуле Далай ламы 13. Вот этот отрывок, может кому будет любопытно:




> Самым интересным человеком в свите Далай-ламы был Государственный оракул Тибета "Чойкьон-чэмо". Он на вид красивый статный тибетец, лама лет 35. Он по рангу сидел ниже только самого Правителя дел Далай-ламы. 
> 
> Как известно, в буддизме существует культ чойкьонов, т. е. гениев-хранителей святого учения. Позднее тибетский буддизм прибавил к этим гениям и богов своей национальной мифологии и стал делить всех чойкьонов на две категории: на "ушедших из мира сего" и на "не ушедших из мира сего". Первые считаются чойкьонами высшего порядка, и все они исключительно индийского происхождения, а вторые - чойкьонами низшего порядка, все исключительно тибетского происхождения. 
> 
> Божества второй категории, в противоположность первой, имеют способность снисходить в душу особенных людей, расположенных по своему организму и настроению к восприятию данного божеского духа; затем этот дух прорицает чрез уста данного человека и отвечает на все вопросы жизни. Человек, имеющий способность воспринимать божеский дух, т. е. прийти в исступленное ненормальное состояние, произнося неясные слова на заданные вопросы, называется "куртэном", и он может во всякое время привести себя в состояние прорицателя путем как внутреннего самовнушения, так и путем возбуждающих средств - воскурений, музыки и т. п. Таких людей чрезвычайно много в Тибете и Монголии, отчасти даже есть и среди бурят.
> 
> К числу подобных лиц принадлежит и упомянутый "Государственный оракул" Тибета, который воспринимает в себе дух главного из 5 божеств древне-тибетской мифологии. Этот оракул - самый главный из всех тибетских оракулов, и только он имеет санкцию от Богдохана, приравниваясь к князьям 4-й степени "гун". После смерти каждого оракула отыскивается другой. 
> 
> Подобно пифии в Древней Греции, этот оракул имеет громадное решающее влияние не только на обыденную, но и на всю политическую жизнь страны. Так, нынешний Далай-лама после смерти старого Государственного оракула был озадачен вопросом о том, каков будет новый. Далай-лама, желая иметь под рукой оракула своей партии, избрал нынешнего оракула, заставив его научиться способности восприятия божеского Духа. Он вполне научился своему делу, но сделался таким оракулом, что потом сам Далай-лама и его партия стали не рады ему. Говорят, он в исступлении, т. е. во время снисхождения в него божеского духа, был всегда молчалив и не отвечал на заданные ему вопросы. 
> ...

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

верить - не верить...

----------


## Маша_ла

На самом деле, название темы неправильное. Надо было назвать Нечунг Оракул и другие оракулы Его Святейшества Далай Ламы.

А вот еще интервью Нечунг Оракула:
http://www.snowlionpub.com/pages/N81_1.php

----------


## SimplyK

Расскажите пожалуйста, кто в курсе. А какие еще Оракулы есть в Тибете и какие духи в них входят?
Суть в том, что нпосчастливилось в этом году побывать на церемонии, и их там весьма неожиданно оказалось двое. Вот теперь думаю, какой дух входит во второго...

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Ну, вообще их много разных... В каждом монастыре есть свой. В Гоман-дацане например, Кадон (если я правильно разобрал его имя, которое мне назвал один из монахов).

А когда вы были на церемонии и где? Исходя из этого, можно будет попробовать выяснить, кто именно там был...

----------


## SimplyK

Где-то в самом начале марта в Дхарамсале.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Ну, вообще их много разных... В каждом монастыре есть свой. В Гоман-дацане например, Кадон (если я правильно разобрал его имя, которое мне назвал один из монахов)


В каждом монастыре нет оракулов. Не Кадон, а Гадон и Нечунг - 2 официальных оракула Тибета (на сколько мне известно).

На счет духов сам спрашивал, молчит народ, защитники и все тут.

----------


## Aleksey L.

защитники:
*Tsiu Marpo* (Царь демонов-насилия и богов войны и его 7 адских всадников) профессиональные "убийцы врагов Дхармы", 
в прошлом - грешный монах, нарушивший обеты, ставший защитником (mighty demon) и оракулом монастыря Samye (который разрушили китайцы). 
*Begtse Chen* (Tricpa Chamsin, скт. Prana Atma) главный защитник цикла Хаягривы (гневной речи), в окружении свиты 29 красных мясников. Основной защитник Сакья. 
*Pehar*  
*Dorje Legpa* 
*Mahakala* многие формы
*Lha Chen* Махадэва
*Shri Devi* (Magzor Gyalmo, Palden Lhamo) 
*Tseringma* (5 сестер) шествующих в небесах
*Yama* внешний защитник

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> Расскажите пожалуйста, кто в курсе. А какие еще Оракулы есть в Тибете и какие духи в них входят?
> Суть в том, что нпосчастливилось в этом году побывать на церемонии, и их там весьма неожиданно оказалось двое. Вот теперь думаю, какой дух входит во второго...


Скорее всего это были Нейчунг и Гадон  (можно и Кадон) в первого обычно входит Дорже Тактен, но по особым случаям может и сам Нейчунг -Тинле Гелпо, основной из Кунга. Во второго соответственно, входит Гадон, в Гомане его шибко почитают, поэтому наверно и возникла та непонятка. 
Часто призывают и Церинг Чеднга, иногда и Цамбу - Брахму, ну, у ник свои оракулы, конечно  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=3564259


А я что-то не понял, как по той ссылке скачать фильм?  :Confused:

----------

